# Just got mine-International Arrival 2007 Orbea Orca



## sspeas1 (Aug 23, 2006)

Just picked it up today-size 54-white, Campy, FSA crankset, Zero Gravity brakes, Ksyrium SL wheels, Easton EC 90 bars and stem, Zeus seatpost, Speedplay Zero Ti pedals and a Selle Italia Flite saddle=15.45 lbs. Ride is very stiff (in the bottom bracket) and very smooth. I would suggest maybe 25-30% stiffer than the 06 Orca that I recently test rode for almost 3 weeks and every bit as smooth. My other bike is a Serotta Ottrott ST. I took all of my equip.(except 07 Campy frt. derailleur) off of the Serotta and switched it to the Orca so I have a very good direct comparison. I feel that the Serotta still has a slight advantage in the smooth department and the Orca is just a little stiffer. I have 7500 miles on my Serotta and just 1 hr. 10 min. on the Orca. As soon as I get a few long rides on the Orca I will update my posting. Seems very impressive so far.


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations on your new Orca. Please post pics if you get a chance. I cannot wait to get mine it should be in tomorrow or the next day.I am getting the same size frame with full Chorus except for the cranks their out of stock.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

This thread is useless without pics.


----------



## sspeas1 (Aug 23, 2006)

*sorry about the "useless thread"*

I have actually been too busy RIDING to take pictures. Besides, from my very detailled description can you not just "picture" it in your head? Hey, it looks just like the picture in the brochure-no kidding...


----------



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

*Question on vertical compliance*

Hi,

Thanks for the quick review on your new ride, but I was wondering in terms of vertical compliance, you mentioned the ride is smooth. Does it absorb vertical shock about as much as the 2006 model or is the ride a little bit harsher. Just checking. The shops in my area haven't gotten their Orcas in yet so your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## sspeas1 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vertical Compliance*

I would have to say that the 07 is very smooth-just as good a ride as the 06. It is quite a bit more stiff which seems to be very noticable while standing during climbs. I'm really enjoying it more than I did the 06 model (and I thought it was a great bike). The people who have seen it so far have given me some very positive reactions as far as the looks go. These have all been unsolicited comments-something like you would expect while driving a Ferrari or something...its crazy


----------



## roadcyclee (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm salivating...is it the climbing goat they say it really is?


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

Mine climbs great but I am not the best climber.Plus I am from Mobile, Al. and we do not any real big hills.


----------



## sspeas1 (Aug 23, 2006)

*It's a climber!*

I have to say that I have never experienced the so called "climbs like a rocket" phenom-that is until now. This bike really is actually fun to climb on. Don't know why, but it feels very light and extremely alive while climbing. I am beating my previous best times on a 20 mile rolling terrain loop with 3 good climbs by a whopping 3 min. and my "other bike" is a Serotta Ottrott ST. BTW the Orca weighs 14.5 lbs w/Zipp 202's on it-that's a TRIP!!!


----------

